# Ggmr!



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

HELP! 

I've got a really bad case of GGMR! I've got my six boys whom I love, but there's nothing quite like getting new babies. Only problem is I don't have space for more ratties at the moment. 

*Looks for a new apartment*

Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I always have it. I'm a rat addict lol

I am getting two boys in less than a week & decided to keep one of my baby boys though I had no plans to lol


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Oh god always. When it's slow at work I'll look on Craigslist and see all the little youngin's and it kills me. But I have three boys and one girl so I think that's enough for me. Perhaps Ill get another one or more two when a boy passes which I'm sure will be soon unfortunately because two are older. I know it's the hardest thing in the world but only get how many you can handle and have space for. And good luck finding an apartment!! =)


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Honey, I'm looking into a 2/3 bdrm apartment for me, my two dogs, and all the rats.

My mother likes to joke about how I've inadvertently started a "home for invalid rats".


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

ratatat2693 said:


> honey, i'm looking into a 2/3 bdrm apartment for me, my two dogs, and all the rats.
> 
> My mother likes to joke about how i've inadvertently started a "home for invalid rats".


lol


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

GMR hit me less than a month after i had my very first 3 rats, a month later 2 more came, then 2 months later another 2! I currently have 6 as i lost one to a brain tumor but i might be taking in a few/alot more this week depending on how a rescue operation goes!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Getting more rats is not the problem. Being able to provide a great life for them is. Each rat will cost you on average $200 in vet costs alone during his life time. Do the math. Gribouilli's vet costs were $360 plus $100 in supplements. I went overboard and also got an oxygen concentrator for over $1,000, so that is extra. My point is that $200 in vet costs is actually more of a low estimation than an average- and yes, it also depends on where you live (it is quite cheap where I live compared to what I read here). It will also take more time to keep the cage(s) clean. More time to play with them too, especially if some just don't get along and you need to split them into two or more mischiefs. If none of that is a problem, getting more rats is fine


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Getting more rats is not the problem. Being able to provide a great life for them is. Each rat will cost you *on average $200 in vet costs alone* during his life time. Do the math. Gribouilli's vet costs were $360 plus $100 in supplements. I went overboard and also got an oxygen concentrator for over $1,000, so that is extra. My point is that $200 in vet costs is actually more of a low estimation than an average- and yes, it also depends on where you live (it is quite cheap where I live compared to what I read here). It will also take more time to keep the cage(s) clean. More time to play with them too, especially if some just don't get along and you need to split them into two or more mischiefs. If none of that is a problem, getting more rats is fine


HahahahahahahaqhahahahahahahdhfjjhahshahdsjahsjahshAHAHA.

Yeah - the neuter ate half of that budget, I easy still owe the vet $100 from Remy's death.

Cage cleaning, though, doesn't take me that long, but I just stick everyone in the playpen, rip all the bedding out and wash it twice a week. Once a week, hose it down and dump H2O2 all over it, hose it again. Whole thing is two hours for three cages. Getting creative with cage set up, however, is the long part because I sit there and figure everything out.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> HahahahahahahaqhahahahahahahdhfjjhahshahdsjahsjahshAHAHA.Yeah - the neuter ate half of that budget, I easy still owe the vet $100 from Remy's death.Cage cleaning, though, doesn't take me that long, but I just stick everyone in the playpen, rip all the bedding out and wash it twice a week. Once a week, hose it down and dump H2O2 all over it, hose it again. Whole thing is two hours for three cages. Getting creative with cage set up, however, is the long part because I sit there and figure everything out.


Oh I actually completely forgot about the potential neuter(s)/spay(s), didn't include it in the estimation. My vet charges $100 for a neuter, and $200 for a spay. I didn't spay my current girls, but most likely will my next girls. My rats come from a breeder, so the chances of them getting a tumor is lower than a pet store rat to start with. I was lucky, my vet charged me only $130 for two neuters if done together. That doesn't include antibiotics or pain meds that are extra. Rats are much more expensive than 99.9% of the people who never had rats would think.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I have an addiction. 

On Friday I was browsing my local SPCA and when I saw that they added a new rat (that day) I dropped all plans and went straight there to check her out. Then, I did nothing all weekend but talk about her and I hanging out for the 20 minutes that I was there. I think my friends and family think i'm going rat crazy...


----------



## amadeo395 (Feb 12, 2016)

I did the same thing...started with 2, got two more, one died of a brain tumor really young, got 3 more so I'm up to 6. But I have to stop now!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

mis.kay said:


> ... When it's slow at work I'll look on Craigslist and see all the little youngin's and it kills me........


I avoid Craigslist like the plague! And all other places, areas where I'm likely to find animals in need of homes. I have enough showing up at my house as it is. I'm grateful I've been able to take care of those! I curse the day, if it comes, that I have more than I can care for.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Never too late to get into rescue.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Never too late to get into rescue.


Not sure if you're talking to me or not. 

The reason I'm not into rescue is because I don't want to get in over my head. Right now, I _can_ take care of the animals I have. Between the cats and dogs that show up out of nowhere, all the time, and the rats I have now, I already have a very full house! 

After we get a little problem with my husbands ex-wife lying to the state about child support being paid for the last 3 years.......and we have a lot of money not being stolen every month............. we'll be recouping some very large over payments to her as well as well as reduced monthly child support. We are having problems serving her with papers right now. She's been dodging them for a year now. Nothing can be changed until she's been notified! We're spending quite a bit of money on attorneys right now! 

Once were done with her, that's something I would consider.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

That goes for anyone, really. I love fostering because it satiates GGMR. And most rescues need foster homes.


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Well veterinary care isn't a problem. I work at a vet clinic so I get an extremely discounted rate for any procedures, and I don't have to pay for antibiotics, so veterinary care wise I have it VERY good. My only issue is space. I so wish I could have an entire room for my ratties, but the house I'm in now doesn't have that option unfortunately. 
But I'm hoping to move in October of this year, so I'm sure more fur kids will soon follow the move.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Speaking of GGMRs.....

Just paid for two more rats. So now this weekend I am getting 4 rats instead of 2. lol

Getting a male dwarf & male silvermane on Friday night & a black dwarf/harley carrier female & a mink harley female on saturday or sunday.
Omg yay harley!!

Now to explain to my husband why I just spent $80 on two rats..... if I stop posting you know he murdered me lmao


----------



## keegen456 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just finished quarantine and introductions with my two neutered boys and my two little girls. One of the girls snuggles up with the boys but one of the girls is always alone. I was telling hubby that I should get one more girl to bond with the girl who's always alone. Hubby just stared at me, I don't think he agrees lol.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Speaking of GGMRs.....Just paid for two more rats. So now this weekend I am getting 4 rats instead of 2. lolGetting a male dwarf & male silvermane


Jealous.  Post pics of the silvermane when you get him.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (Mar 25, 2016)

Of course, now that we got our rats, a rescue near us just got in a PILE of rats in a single rescue including quite a few babies. So, now I'm tempted to go ahead and rescue one or two that are close in age to the ones we already got. I knew that's what would happen.. lol There would be absolutely none when I was looking for them and a whole bunch as soon as I got some. The rescue got them in an HOUR after we bought ours. lol

Oh well..


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> Jealous.  Post pics of the silvermane when you get him.


I will be spamming so many pics haha 

Silvermane makes me drool. I have wanted one sooo badly! 

oh you are in Australia  That sucks that you guys have to miss out on cool stuff.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Atleast i'm not in Alberta lol


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Speaking of GGMRs.....Just paid for two more rats. So now this weekend I am getting 4 rats instead of 2. lolGetting a male dwarf & male silvermane on Friday night & a black dwarf/harley carrier female & a mink harley female on saturday or sunday.Omg yay harley!!Now to explain to my husband why I just spent $80 on two rats..... if I stop posting you know he murdered me lmao


Here's Grizzou my male silvermane. He is super sweet❤. He's 1 year old.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Now you're just rubbing it in. Haha.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> Now you're just rubbing it in. Haha.


Me? Lol. I'm proud of my babies😋


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jenniferinfl said:


> ...The rescue got them in an HOUR after we bought ours. lol


Yep. That's how it rolls, lol. Same goes for CL. Huge dry spell and then BAM fifteen rats are all being posted here and there. Granted, you never know what you're getting with CL, so that helps deter me.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> Atleast i'm not in Alberta lol


lol good point!


Gribouilli awww! I didn't know you had a silverman. Grizzou is lovely  

Seriously silvermane is so striking! How can anyone not just be in ahh of that. I think they are by far one of my favorites.
I am going to name my guy Alucard & he gets to be the start of my silvermane line.

Here is a baby pic of the girl Harley I am getting. 









So much fluff!! 

Though now I need to come up with two girl names hmmm


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I want a silvermane so bad! You're new guy is adorable. 
I'm trying to tell myself that I just need to wait until October when I hopefully have a new place, but we'll see how well that works out.


----------



## mghemm437 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm getting two baby girls next week, but I am trying really hard not to contact the breeder that I want a third girl. She has so many adorable babies!!!


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> Atleast i'm not in Alberta lol


Lol


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I was just realizing that all four of mine are over a year old and thinking it might be a good time to add two more so when I start losing them I will have a couple the last is familiar with. Now, I have to decide whether I want to talk myself into or out of that idea. Um... Four is enough...Four is enough...


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

raindear said:


> I was just realizing that all four of mine are over a year old and thinking it might be a good time to add two more so when I start losing them I will have a couple the last is familiar with. Now, I have to decide whether I want to talk myself into or out of that idea. Um... Four is enough...Four is enough...


Four is a lot to handle. Six is ridiculous. Trust me if you haven't been there already. I'll be sticking to three in the future, not counting the fosters because I kinda have to have them.

That being said, I'd wait until you get down to two, which is where I'm nearing right now.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is not so much the number of rats than the number of mischiefs. I have 2 mischiefs and 2 extra rats in quarantine right now. 3 groups is crazy- looking forward to intros to be back to 2 mischiefs. But each time you get more rats there is a slight chance that the intro won't work. So after the intro, I'll have 5 rats


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> My vet charges $100 for a neuter, and $200 for a spay.


Not fair! My vet charges $200 for a neuter and $300 for a spay!! The other and less prominent exotic vet in town charges $150 for a neuter but "doesn't reccomend it becasue rats don't do well under anathesia since they're so small." So she doesn't have much experience with the procedure. I'd have neutered my hairless boys if it was only $300 to get them all done and put it on care credit. I could pay that off with a bit of budgeting.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

ray said:


> Not fair! My vet charges $200 for a neuter and $300 for a spay!! The other and less prominent exotic vet in town charges $150 for a neuter but "doesn't reccomend it becasue rats don't do well under anathesia since they're so small." So she doesn't have much experience with the procedure. I'd have neutered my hairless boys if it was only $300 to get them all done and put it on care credit. I could pay that off with a bit of budgeting.


I was lucky to find that vet. I actually know him only because my husband plays golf with him-otherwise the other exotic vet would have been $200 for a neuter and $300 for a spay too


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

[/QUOTE]I was lucky to find that vet. I actually know him only because my husband plays golf with him-otherwise the other exotic vet would have been $200 for a neuter and $300 for a spay too







[/QUOTE]
It really is all about who you know...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I guess, at least sometimes it really is. I researched vets but he wasn't advertising he was good with exotics and rats so I wouldn't have known. I would have used him much sooner otherwise.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our rats free range pretty much all day and night, which means they have access to well.... yours truly. Some rats really don't need much interaction like Max or Amelia when they got older. I could literally go days without seeing Max... Amelia at least checked in every day. But we have had other rats that enjoy almost constant attention... like Misty now. And there's only so much of me to go around and still get any work done. 

When I get that need more rat attention bug, I usually do something new with the rats, like take them somewhere new or to the park or play a game with the ones I have. 

Some years ago, I came up with an idea to teach Fuzzy Rat to sleep in bed with me... And she got the hang if it very quickly. She would curl up on the pillow next to me and we would go to sleep... then I woke unexpectedly.... and I heard tiny rat feet clicking across the kitchen floor, then across the bed to my feet, then there was a mad dash under my blankets and suddenly a tiny head popped up next to me and she closed her eyes and pretended to be sleeping, head on the pillow and body under the covers. I suppose I was played, but it was a lot of fun anyway. 

My thing is to teach our rats to be more competent. You might want to teach your rats tricks, but if you can't always get more rats... be more creative with the ones you have.


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

The GMR bug hit me 1 month after getting my first 3 boys (actually i think it hit me before i actually had my first 3 boys but i waited a month!), then 2 months later again and now 5 months later its got me again  Although i have to say the GMR bug for me isnt about me thinking i dont have enough rats and want more its more about the fact that i have the ability financially and time wise to help more rats so why not?

For me personally i LOVE the big group, i dont think 6 rats is any more difficult than when i just had 3, and the only problem going upto 10 that i can see now will be i dont have enough body parts for them to hold onto for taking them upto the playroom! Luckily my newest 4 boys (arrived today!) are only babies, although until they arrived i had no idea at all how old they were, so intros should hopefully be pretty easy. I can imagine if you had alot of separate mischiefs then that would be alot of work, but my boys are all so independent (appart from pumpkin who loves me sooooo much) that they dont demand much of my attention when they are out free ranging unless i have food  xxx


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

buzzwizz619 said:


> The GMR bug hit me 1 month after getting my first 3 boys (actually i think it hit me before i actually had my first 3 boys but i waited a month!), then 2 months later again and now 5 months later its got me again  Although i have to say the GMR bug for me isnt about me thinking i dont have enough rats and want more its more about the fact that i have the ability financially and time wise to help more rats so why not?For me personally i LOVE the big group, i dont think 6 rats is any more difficult than when i just had 3, and the only problem going upto 10 that i can see now will be i dont have enough body parts for them to hold onto for taking them upto the playroom! Luckily my newest 4 boys (arrived today!) are only babies, although until they arrived i had no idea at all how old they were, so intros should hopefully be pretty easy. I can imagine if you had alot of separate mischiefs then that would be alot of work, but my boys are all so independent (appart from pumpkin who loves me sooooo much) that they dont demand much of my attention when they are out free ranging unless i have food  xxx


Did you got them from a rat rescue?


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

> Did you got them from a rat rescue?


No, they were all found through the rat rescue network facebook page,any add on gumtree, preloved, pets for homes, rescyes websites etc where the rats are free or they only want money for the cage, or theres a possibility of convicing the owner to surrender for free are all rounded up into one facebook group  . My first 3 came from a lady who had rescue mamma rat and her litter of pinkys from a pet shop where she was kept with 3 males, she was already pregnant again. My second 2 were from a local childrens home, they belonged to one of the children but he was unable to take care of them now he was in a childrens home and the parents didnt want them (Reggie from these 2 died in january), pumpkin and peanut came from a lady who wanted them gone because they were vicious (they arent!) (and apparently she also kept rats and hamsters in the same cage!) and my recent 4 came from a petshop rescue. we believe they were bred as feeders but now the pet shop is being sold and they are giving the animals away for free, he agreed to surrender 14 rats but we are still waiting for him to surrender the other rats and other animals.


So they are all rescues, just not from a rescue


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

buzzwizz619 said:


> No, they were all found through the rat rescue network facebook page,any add on gumtree, preloved, pets for homes, rescyes websites etc where the rats are free or they only want money for the cage, or theres a possibility of convicing the owner to surrender for free are all rounded up into one facebook group  . My first 3 came from a lady who had rescue mamma rat and her litter of pinkys from a pet shop where she was kept with 3 males, she was already pregnant again. My second 2 were from a local childrens home, they belonged to one of the children but he was unable to take care of them now he was in a childrens home and the parents didnt want them (Reggie from these 2 died in january), pumpkin and peanut came from a lady who wanted them gone because they were vicious (they arent!) (and apparently she also kept rats and hamsters in the same cage!) and my recent 4 came from a petshop rescue. we believe they were bred as feeders but now the pet shop is being sold and they are giving the animals away for free, he agreed to surrender 14 rats but we are still waiting for him to surrender the other rats and other animals.So they are all rescues, just not from a rescue


That makes for an even more interesting story I wish I had a rat rescue close by though. I hope you get to rescue the other animals too. Are you doing it all by yourself? Sounds like lots of work and stress. Thanks for rescuing all those poor pets


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

> That makes for an even more interesting story I wish I had a rat rescue close by though. I hope you get to rescue the other animals too. Are you doing it all by yourself? Sounds like lots of work and stress. Thanks for rescuing all those poor pets


Im lucky because i have no social life haha , my boys get my undivided attention from the second i get in from work until i go to bed. I live alone so i dont have to work around anyone else, and i cant be bother with socialising more than once a month. It a standard joke at work, what you doing tonight? "playing with my rats" haha.

Ive always had rescue animals since i was old enough to understand the bigger picture, my 2 gerbils, Jelly Bean and Jelly Baby ( I had Jelly tot too but he died last year) were from a rescue, as were my previous gerbils. With rats its so special though because the bond you get is amazing, even the rats that arent particularly people orientated you can tell how much they appreciate the life that you are giving them <3 xxx


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

So many members on this forum have GGMR much worst than me, but I got two rats back in December and have been looking into a third for about a month now. I'm telling myself it's not GGMR and that I just really want a hairless lol


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nope, that's definitely GMR.

"What's one more?" And the next thing you know, you're Googling franken cages and budgeting for a third DFN.

Try upgrading your cage a little or take up sewing hammocks. It'll help for a little while.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I was concidering getting more when I only had three. Not for me, but for my rats. I went to Petco for lava ledges one day. Since I had been considering more rats, I stopped at Wal-Mart on my way, just in case. And then inside Petco, I found adorable rat babies. I don't know who I was kidding! 

Now I'm at 5. I think that's a good number and have no desire to get anymore....for now?


----------

